# windstorm



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "windstorm" in Finnish language?

I know that storm is myrsky, but how about windstorm?

Thank you.


----------



## Hakro

Storm is _myrsky_ and windstorm is _myrsky_.

I can't imagine a storm without wind, so I can't imagine the difference between storm and windstorm. Maybe you could get an answer to this in the "English only" forum.


----------



## jancho

Hakro said:


> Maybe you could get an answer to this in the "English only" forum.



Here is the result:



> A windstorm is a storm that doesn't have lightning or rain, just wind.



btw I have found also other terms related to subject. They are: rajuilma, rankkasade.


----------



## dinji

Well _rajuilma_ is related, it is a storm with rain and lightning.

_Myrsky_ is generic for all sorts of storms, and in this Finnish word the component of very strong wind is definitely in focus so it would be my first suggestion for _windstorm_, if defined as above (I never heard this word).

_Rankkasade_ is just 'heavy rain', wind would not be a necessary element.


----------



## Milja

Depending on the context, you could perhaps sometimes use myrskytuuli, i.e. 'storm wind', as an equivalent.


----------

